# Year old brothers in Western NC



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

This post is for a friend, I am not letting anyone take my babies. She has two males, Alexander and Napoleon who are one year old and she plans on getting rid of their current cage as well (decent sized birdcage and some small homemade levels) and I assume their waterbottles and bowls. Both are large chunky boys from a local petstore, an agouti hooded and a black hooded. Both standard ear, smooth coat. Alexander is quite friendly and is eager to play, and Napoleon is a bit nervous but still a sweetheart. They had a mite problem a few months back, but it cleared up after I treated them for her. Alexander is the dominant and Napoleon needs some love. She has decided to get rid of them because she got a cat and mice, doesn't have time or space for them and cannot drive to meet. Pickup would have to be in Sylva, NC which is about an hour west of Asheville and two north of Greenville SC. 
They're really sweet boys, not used to free range as of right now but warm up very nicely. I can't take them for her, so hopefully someone here can help me find a home for these two cutie pies
Contact me at [email protected] and/or (828) 506-6705 and I can give more info or direct you to her. Surely someone can give these boys a great loving home (obviously no breeding programs and not snake food. Pet only). All inquiry's appreciated


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm located in Bryson city nc I have room for them ifshe still needs to rehome.


----------

